# McCulloch Manuals



## Deprime (Oct 5, 2010)

I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.

If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.

*McCulloch 10 Series Shop Manual - Second Edition - P/N 63084*







1-10, 2-10, 3-10, 10-10, LG-2, CP 55

4-10, 5-10, 6-10, LG-6, CP 70

This manual also includes information on the Electric Start system.

________________________________________________________________

Here are the other manuals that I will be working on scanning.

Super Pro 80 (Suplement to 10 Series Shop Manual)
Mac 600 Series
Mac 300 Series
Mini-Mac 6 & 6A
Super Pro 125
Mac 200, 250, 300, 380, 380A, 440, 450, 640 - 1965 Supplement to Shop Manual No. 60270 (which I don't have)


----------



## Deprime (Oct 6, 2010)

Got another one scanned.

*McCulloch Shop Manual** - P/N 63328*
*1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270*






Model 200, 250, 300, 380, 380A, 440, 450, 640


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 6, 2010)

A very nice gesture on your part. A lot of the service manuals are hard to come by. 


Now if only the specialty service tools were available....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 9, 2010)

Got the manuals. Thanks Bryon! I do appreciate your efforts.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 9, 2010)

Are these the only ones you have reason i ask is i have some too maybe we can work on this and have some for all the older macs


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the 1-40/50/60 Work Shop Manuals (60270) in electronic format. Together with the 200/300/400/640 supplemental it make a pretty good basis for the older 80 and 87cc McCulloch saws.

If anyone needs a copy lf 60270 just let me know. I will need your e-mail address as the files are pretty big. Just to confirm, I have scanned these from a hard copy as well so no one else's work is being compromised.

One of the nicest things about the suplement Deprime is offering is it explains some of the history linking the listed saws to their predecessors.

Mark


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone have a manual for a 1-86?
THANKS


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never seen any work shop manual for the 44/55 / 1-70/1-80 saws. I do have several IPL's including a very clean one for the 1-86 with McCulloch carburetor. It even shows the optional bow bar.

PM me with an e-mail address if you would like the IPL.

My Grandmother lived for years in the hills up beyond Pescadero, beautiful country no doubt...

Mark


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mark i have one of the mcculloch carburetors repair manuel still intact in the mac catalog


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 9, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I have never seen any work shop manual for the 44/55 / 1-70/1-80 saws. I do have several IPL's including a very clean one for the 1-86 with McCulloch carburetor. It even shows the optional bow bar.
> 
> PM me with an e-mail address if you would like the IPL.
> 
> ...



I have the 1-86 IPL #53486 from 1962. From your description we have the same one.
The area around Pescadero is gorgeous. Big trees, the Pacific, and very serene. She was a lucky lady.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 9, 2010)

i have a idea you all i own a parts lookup site i can upload the manuels to that site free that way i can provide the original person that supplied the file to me the url to the site to pass out to people when they need it im not charging any thing to anyone for this service just willing to have my parts lookup site able to support these type of manuels 

its up to you all 
calvin


----------



## Deprime (Oct 9, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> Are these the only ones you have reason i ask is i have some too maybe we can work on this and have some for all the older macs



I have a few others that I haven't gotten scanned yet. They are listed at the bottom of my first post.



lawnmowertech37 said:


> i have a idea you all i own a parts lookup site i can upload the manuels to that site free that way i can provide the original person that supplied the file to me the url to the site to pass out to people when they need it im not charging any thing to anyone for this service just willing to have my parts lookup site able to support these type of manuels
> 
> its up to you all
> calvin



I think that would great! Just let me know what you need.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 9, 2010)

heimannm said:


> One of the nicest things about the suplement Deprime is offering is it explains some of the history linking the listed saws to their predecessors.
> 
> Mark



I haven't had a chance to read through the manual until just now. It was very interesting to learn about the model progression of these saws. Learned a lot by reading through it.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 11, 2010)

More Manuals

*General Service Information - S.I. 136
PM 600 Series*






*General Service Information - S.I. 35
SP80 (Supplement to Shop Manual 63084)*


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 11, 2010)

Deprime said:


> I have a few others that I haven't gotten scanned yet. They are listed at the bottom of my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would great! Just let me know what you need.



I have to put this on hold cause i have to figure out how to make the funds i need to pay a light bill and to get my heart meds which control my heart rythum and make sure it does not go into atrial fib which causes my heart to beat over 200 beats a minute if i go without this medicine i run out tommorrow morning i may be winding up in the hospital tommorrow night cause of no medicine in my system to control this 


if it causes a heart attack i dont care anymore maybe if i were to die i be better off would not have to worry about bill collectors etc. anymore


----------



## Deprime (Oct 14, 2010)

*SP125 and Mini-Mac 6 & 6A*

A couple more manuals.

Also, I have found a better way of distributing these manuals. I will now send you a link for download by PM. They will be the full resolution scans (had to downsize the files to e-mail them) and should be of better quality. I can send you the link to any or all of the manuals that you are in need of. :biggrinbounce2:

*General Service Information - S.I. 38
Super Pro 125*




Quote - "As the majority of servicing procedures for the SP-125 chain saw are similar to those of the CP-125, this General Service Bulletin will be confined to the improvements and services that are new"


*General Service Information - S.I. 27
Mini-Mac 6 & 6A*


----------



## newlogger (Dec 26, 2010)

*re*

sorry it is off the topic but I can not find the information to set the timing . when you change the coil or point, how to reset the timing ?


----------



## Kennygee (Dec 26, 2010)

*Manuals*

Great JOB You guys are doing:yourock: Thanks Deprime, Heimann and Lawnmowertech37 for all the help and valuable information You all provide.
I do not own a Mac at this time but am looking at one real close, waiting on owner to reply to offer! Thanks again!


----------



## Deprime (Dec 26, 2010)

newlogger said:


> sorry it is off the topic but I can not find the information to set the timing . when you change the coil or point, how to reset the timing ?



What model?


----------



## crane (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the swap. Rep sent. 

Drew


----------



## Deprime (Dec 27, 2010)

crane said:


> Thanks for the swap. Rep sent.
> 
> Drew



Same here! Thanks. Return rep sent.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 26, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - Large Macs*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the larger Macs.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

The models covered are...

200 & 250

300, 380, & 440

450

550

640

650 & 660

740

790, 795 & 795L

797 & Super 797

840

890, 895, & 895C

C125, SP125, & SP125C

PM105 & SP105

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 26, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - 10 Series, PM Series, & SP Series*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the 10 Series, PM, & SP Macs. I also have an official service guide covering most of these models. (See earlier in the thread for details.)

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

The models covered are...

1-10, 2-10, 2-10 Auto, 3-10E, 10-10, 10-10 Auto, 10-10E, & CP55

2-10G & LG-2

4-10, 5-10 Auto, 5-10E, 6-10, 6-10 Auto, 7-10 Auto & CP-70

5-10G, LG-6, & G-70

PM55

PM60 & SP60

SP80 & SP81

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 26, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - 940*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the McCulloch 940.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

This is for the McCulloch model 940.

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 26, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - Kart*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the Mac kart engines.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

The models covered are...

MC-2, MC-7, MC-8, MC-9, MC-30, MC-40, MC-45

MC-5, MC-6, MC-10, MC-20, MC-70, MC-75

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 26, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - Kart*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the Mac kart engines.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

The models covered are...

MC-49, MC-49C, MC-49E

MC-90, MC-91A, MC-91B, MC-91C

MC-100

MC-101, MC-101A, MC-101C

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 27, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - Mac 15*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the McCulloch Mac 15.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

This is for the McCulloch model Mac 15.

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 27, 2011)

*McCulloch - Service Guide - Mini Mac, PM6, SP40*

Here is a scan of a service guide for the McCulloch Mini Mac, PM6, SP40.

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

This is for the McCulloch models Mini Mac, PM6, & SP40.

This service guide is not an official McCulloch service guide. It is from an aftermarket service manual.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 27, 2011)

*McCulloch - Owners Manual - Mac 1-61*

Here is a scan of an owners manual for the McCulloch 1-61

Send me a PM if you would like to have a copy of this manual.

This is for the McCulloch model 1-61.


----------



## Horsepower (Apr 29, 2011)

*McCulloch and Homelite manuals*

Got the copy of the manuals. They are great. Lots of useful information. Thanks for you efforts to make them available.
Horsepower


----------



## c_e_carter (Aug 3, 2011)

Depime, I sent you a PM regarding a manual for the g-70.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 5, 2011)

How the heck did that happen? Meant to post in the "beg for manuals" thread. Sorry guys. Edited......


----------



## LynchWood (Oct 8, 2011)

*940 manuel*

I have my uncle's 940 and 99 two man chain saws and also two bow blades for the poulan 52,I would really appreciate a copy of the mac 940 manuel,email address:[email protected] you william


----------



## Deprime (Oct 8, 2011)

LynchWood said:


> I have my uncle's 940 and 99 two man chain saws and also two bow blades for the poulan 52,I would really appreciate a copy of the mac 940 manuel,email address:[email protected] you william


 
No problem. PM sent.


----------



## Rustynutz (Oct 8, 2011)

"Fantastic"

great post and a brilliant thing to do!

good on ya Deprime

rep on its way!


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 13, 2011)

Would like to know if some one had any manuals on the PM 605?


----------



## chuee (Oct 19, 2011)

*looking for a mac 335 service manual*

I'm looking for a mac 335 service manual, they seem impossible to find for download or from the Mac sites ( I'm in the UK). If you could help me find one - great.


----------



## s sidewall (Oct 19, 2011)

I did find this,(http://mcculloch.motoruf.de/spell/get_file.php?filepath=/Mipl/psmac335.pdf), hope it helps.


----------



## Deprime (Oct 20, 2011)

chuee said:


> I'm looking for a mac 335 service manual, they seem impossible to find for download or from the Mac sites ( I'm in the UK). If you could help me find one - great.


 
Sorry but I don't have anything for that model. I do have the IPL though. Check your PMs.


----------



## chuee (Oct 20, 2011)

*Can U illustrate chain brake spring Mac 335?*



Deprime said:


> Sorry but I don't have anything for that model. I do have the IPL though. Check your PMs.


 
Thanks got it. The IPL doesn't illustrate the correct location for the Mac 335 chain brake return spring: the scant exploded diagram shows the lever's journal going through the center of the eye of the double return spring , which is plainly incorrect/impossible...it goes into the body of the lever somehow.

If some kind realized soul could illustrate with a diagram or description, that would be extremely useful to me, (and others, I have seen on the web here with same problem)


----------



## Bigbee (Nov 2, 2011)

*Need a manual*

Hi, found your great offer - I have a McCulloch Mac Cat 330, model 60016029 and need an owners manual - as requested, i am PMing you for your help


----------



## alderman (Nov 2, 2011)

Anything available on the McCulloch 200? PM sent.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 2, 2011)

alderman said:


> Anything available on the McCulloch 200? PM sent.


 
If he can't hook you up with the 200, PM me your email address. I don't have a 200 IPL, but I do have one for a 250. 99% of those two saws are the same. Only the block # is different, and I have the 200 block number in my McCulloch cylinders/pistons catalogs (which I can also send you).


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 3, 2011)

chuee said:


> Thanks got it. The IPL doesn't illustrate the correct location for the Mac 335 chain brake return spring: the scant exploded diagram shows the lever's journal going through the center of the eye of the double return spring , which is plainly incorrect/impossible...it goes into the body of the lever somehow.
> 
> If some kind realized soul could illustrate with a diagram or description, that would be extremely useful to me, (and others, I have seen on the web here with same problem)



You need to find a diagram on a Poulan 2150, about the same saw, just different name and color, may have a better picture to look at. I pulled one apart on a Poulan Wild Thang, it was a pain to compress that big spring to get it back in to the housing, won't do that again.


----------



## RCWoodsplitter (Nov 3, 2011)

*anybody know model year*

hi i have 610 mcculloch and a 3.7 eager beaver they both look the same anybody know the year they are.how hard is it to get parts . thank you RC:redface:


----------



## sancelot (Nov 13, 2011)

*mc culloch 380 service manual*

hi !
I am looking for a 380 service manual , that has got a oil chainsaw going into motor.

If you have a copy to send by email, it would be great...

Regards
S.Ancelot


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 13, 2011)

sancelot said:


> hi !
> I am looking for a 380 service manual , that has got a oil chainsaw going into motor.
> 
> If you have a copy to send by email, it would be great...
> ...



Do you have the little PM380 from the early 1980's, or the older 87cc front tank McCulloch 380 from the mid 1960's?


----------



## sancelot (Nov 14, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Do you have the little PM380 from the early 1980's, or the older 87cc front tank McCulloch 380 from the mid 1960's?



It is the 1960 model


----------



## starsailor (Nov 14, 2011)

Deprime said:


> Got another one scanned.
> 
> *McCulloch Shop Manual** - P/N 63328*
> *1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270*
> ...



I'm looking for a service manual for a mac 250. Trying to keep the saw I inherited from my dad running. I don't know what pubs cover it, whether it's a specific manual or one that covers a range of models plus a supplement, but you've probably figured that all out by now. You can PM me or if the files are too big let me know (by PM) and I'll PM you my email address. Thanks!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 14, 2011)

What you fellows need is the 1-50 series shop manual #60270. It's HUGE. The other thing you'll need is the 63328 supplement that Deprime just scanned. They'll cover everything you need for the 380 and 250.


----------



## RCWoodsplitter (Nov 14, 2011)

*McCulloch Shop Manual*

hi i looking for McCulloch Shop Manual for 3.7 eager beaver mod#600133b thank you.:msp_w00t: Ron


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 17, 2011)

Still looking for a complete McCulloch PM-605 Shop Manual


----------



## RCWoodsplitter (Nov 17, 2011)

*Still looking*



s sidwell said:


> complete McCulloch PM-605 Shop Manual



hi. yes still looking . ron


----------



## s sidewall (Nov 17, 2011)

No, I'm still needing one for a McCulloch PM605 and I'm still looking, Have a part of one someone pm me but wasn't a complete one, wasn't much on the whole saw, just basic for all 600 series saws. If you want, I can send you what I got.


----------



## starsailor (Nov 18, 2011)

starsailor said:


> I'm looking for a service manual for a mac 250. Trying to keep the saw I inherited from my dad running. I don't know what pubs cover it, whether it's a specific manual or one that covers a range of models plus a supplement, but you've probably figured that all out by now. You can PM me or if the files are too big let me know (by PM) and I'll PM you my email address. Thanks!



Still looking....


----------



## manatrash (Dec 21, 2011)

hi,looking for any or all of the paper work on a timber bear 60013414.

thanx chris, [email protected]


----------



## s sidewall (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope this will help, http://www.wmv-dresden-download.de/mcculloch/6000 timberbear.pdf


----------



## RDLuberda (Dec 24, 2011)

*I need the 10-10 service manual*

Can't PM you for the manuals. It says you are full.


----------



## TN Walker (Dec 27, 2011)

I have an old 610 and would love a PDF of the manual if you have one for this saw.

I also made a post about the bar studs being stripped and didn't get any responses. I've tried the two nuts screwed together to back them out with no luck. Someone mentioned they might need to be pushed out internally into the oil tank?

Do you have any knowledge on these?

My e-mail is below. I primarily use my work e-mail, but sometimes is screens out those with attachments, so if you can use both I would appreciate it.

[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## s sidewall (Dec 27, 2011)

*pm 600 models*

You have to remove the oil tank, studs are pressed in from inside the oil tank.


----------



## TN Walker (Dec 27, 2011)

s sidwell said:


> You have to remove the oil tank, studs are pressed in from inside the oil tank.



Thanks, got your e-mails as well.


----------



## walt255 (Dec 29, 2011)

*shop manual for mac 120*

Do you have a lead on how I can get a shop/parts manual for my Mac 120?

Thanks

Walt255




Deprime said:


> I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.
> 
> If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.
> 
> ...


----------



## manatrash (Jan 1, 2012)

*eager beaver manual*

looking for an ipl,shop manual,instruction manual for an eager beaver 2014 2. thanx


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 1, 2012)

Deprime I just wanted to let you know that your PM message box is full and is not accepting any more until you delete some of the old messages.


----------



## JoeCT (Jan 3, 2012)

*Power Mac6 Manual*



3000 FPS said:


> Deprime I just wanted to let you know that your PM message box is full and is not accepting any more until you delete some of the old messages.



I hope Deprime is sunning himself with some of those cold ones...



I'd like to get a copy of the shop manual for a Power Mac6. If there's a separate manual for carburetors I'd like that as well. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## walt255 (Jan 3, 2012)

*My Email*



walt255 said:


> Do you have a lead on how I can get a shop/parts manual for my Mac 120?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Walt255



Thanks for your reply. My email is [email protected]


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jan 3, 2012)

I am looking for a service manual, or operators manual ,or parts maual.
McCulloch pro mac 610.
email [email protected]. 
Thanks


----------



## doctorrobotnik (Jan 17, 2012)

*Pro Mac 610*

Hi, I'm looking for a shop manual for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610 if you have one please.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Rizxperia (Jan 17, 2012)

*Help With a User Manual*

Hi, I'm looking for a shop manual for a McCulloch Chainsaw 610 if you have one please.
Am not sure if its aPro Mac or not all that i know is that my dad bought it back in the 1980's . I do hope you can help 

Riz


----------



## warwick (Mar 2, 2012)

*Love to have axcess*

Just checking - is there any info on mac 120 in your stuff - luv to know and rec.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Deprime (Apr 17, 2012)

Hopefully I have caught up on everyone's requests. If not just let me know.


----------



## scullens (Jul 9, 2012)

*mcculloch super 250 manual*

Could you email the McCulloh Super 250 users manual to [email protected]? 

I'd greatly appreciate it! 

I'm new here and this is my first post (I have followed the site for a few months now but this is why I signed up and hope to post more). 

Thanks!


----------



## badhabit (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a mac PM605, PM610, Mini mac, 07-10A, and a 10-10A. If you have any of those manuals I would love a copy of them. You can PM me or email them to me at [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Aug 12, 2012)

badhabit said:


> I have a mac PM605, PM610, Mini mac, 07-10A, and a 10-10A. If you have any of those manuals I would love a copy of them. You can PM me or email them to me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks.



I have some information on the PM 610 for parts and service. You should have those by now.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 12, 2012)

badhabit said:


> I have a mac PM605, PM610, Mini mac, 07-10A, and a 10-10A. If you have any of those manuals I would love a copy of them. You can PM me or email them to me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks.



Just PM'd you some service manuals and info that Bryon (Deprime) sent me a while ago. Find your IPL's here by looking up your SN prefix and model #.

"K&T Parts House Lawn Mower Parts and Chain Saw & Trimmer Parts"


----------



## DrTszap (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking for the following:

McCulloch Shop Manual - P/N 63328 1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270,
Mac 3200
ProMac 55 (I believe the Mac 10 shop manual should cover the PM55)

Thanks!


----------



## Phil137 (Sep 6, 2012)

*MAC 35 manuals*

I have a McCulloch MAC 35 that ran briefly after I got it at an auction roughly 30 years ago. For some reason I took it apart. I think the sprocket was worn. I'd like to put the saw together again and get it running.

Any manuals you can provide would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Phil 

email: [email protected]


----------



## WeenerDog (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm, as long as we're begging for manuals, I have a 3516 that I have on the bench -- oiler issues. I have the original user's manual somewhere, but IPL and service manual would be super -- Thanks!


----------



## DrTszap (Sep 6, 2012)

drtszap said:


> i'm looking for the following:
> 
> Mcculloch shop manual - p/n 63328 1965 supplement to shop manual 60270,
> mac 3200
> ...



*bump*


----------



## louie69 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everybody im after a manual for a Mcculloch 250 anybody have one that they could post a link to thanks.:msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 17, 2012)

*This oughta do it.....*



louie69 said:


> Hi everybody im after a manual for a Mcculloch 250 anybody have one that they could post a link to thanks.:msp_smile:



http://www.smallenginediscount.com/Mc_250_Aug_65.pdf

http://www.smallenginediscount.com/Mc_250_Aug_69.pdf

http://www.smallenginediscount.com/Mc_250_May_64.pdf

http://www.smallenginediscount.com/Super_250_May_70.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?7482587082db2kz

http://www.mediafire.com/?n3663xvh9ussii5

http://www.mediafire.com/?uqrlm3r0chx1j20


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 17, 2012)

DrTszap said:


> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> McCulloch Shop Manual - P/N 63328 1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270,
> Mac 3200
> ...



http://www.mediafire.com/?7482587082db2kz

http://www.mediafire.com/?n3663xvh9ussii5

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4rk7019mhk7md6

http://www.smallenginediscount.com/Pro_Mac_55_March_77.pdf

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/McC...nuals-21-600032-07-Mac-3214-IPL-211229-01.pdf



WeenerDog said:


> Hmm, as long as we're begging for manuals, I have a 3516 that I have on the bench -- oiler issues. I have the original user's manual somewhere, but IPL and service manual would be super -- Thanks!





DrTszap said:


> *bump*



http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/McC...nuals-21-600035-50-Mac-3516-IPL-211318-01.pdf

http://www.mediafire.com/?lb8q2rk1i111y7w

http://www.mediafire.com/?unroawhtn2wrsz3


----------



## DrTszap (Oct 17, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> (PM55 & 3200/3214 IPLs & SMs)



Thanks!  

Oh, and BTW, rep added


----------



## Deprime (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope that I caught up with all of the requests since last time. Let me know if I missed anyone.

Thanks for helping out with the requests Aaron!!


----------



## niel (Nov 27, 2012)

*Hello*



Deprime said:


> Got another one scanned.
> 
> *McCulloch Shop Manual** - P/N 63328*
> *1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270*
> ...



Is the manual still availible


----------



## Deprime (Nov 28, 2012)

niel said:


> Is the manual still availible



Yes it is. PM sent. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Joseph C (Dec 28, 2012)

*Need a manual*

I just got a (hand-me-down) McCulloch "Super 10-10" from my Dad and it needs some maintenance. I'm hoping to find a manual and parts list for this device. Can you help me? I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## djones (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you have a manual or IPL for a PM 700 ??


----------



## 3000 FPS (Dec 28, 2012)

Joseph C said:


> I just got a (hand-me-down) McCulloch "Super 10-10" from my Dad and it needs some maintenance. I'm hoping to find a manual and parts list for this device. Can you help me? I can be reached at [email protected]



Ok parts and service manual sent.
Roger


----------



## broncoman76 (Feb 12, 2013)

Trying to round up something for my Pro Mac 10-10s I recently acquired. Found the IPL's but was looking for a service or repair type manual. Any help is much appreciated! Email is broncoman76 at hotmail.com!


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 13, 2013)

*Need Mac 10-10 and PM 605 Service Manuals.*

Working on these two I just scored and any help is appreciated. Tried to PM but PM was full.

Great work and help you're doing here.


----------



## broncoman76 (Feb 13, 2013)

broncoman76 said:


> Trying to round up something for my Pro Mac 10-10s I recently acquired. Found the IPL's but was looking for a service or repair type manual. Any help is much appreciated! Email is broncoman76 at hotmail.com!



I don't know the user name of Roger who sent me the manual but I really do appreciate it! 

It had a pile of info in it but was missing the section on the Walbro carb. Anybody have the overhaul procedure for this bad boy? I have a Stens kit for it and am looking for what the heck to do with it! (My first 2 stroke adventure here!)


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 13, 2013)

broncoman76 said:


> I don't know the user name of Roger who sent me the manual but I really do appreciate it!
> 
> It had a pile of info in it but was missing the section on the Walbro carb. Anybody have the overhaul procedure for this bad boy? I have a Stens kit for it and am looking for what the heck to do with it! (My first 2 stroke adventure here!)



It was I. Sorry I do not have a manual on the carb. Do you know what model it is.


----------



## broncoman76 (Feb 13, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> It was I. Sorry I do not have a manual on the carb. Do you know what model it is.



Hey thanks again 3000 FPS ! I just did some more digging and found some info on the Walbro site (who would have thought to check there??) My carb is a Walbro SDC 44 I think. Unless McCulloch has something different than what they have I might have all that is out there.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 13, 2013)

broncoman76 said:


> Hey thanks again 3000 FPS ! I just did some more digging and found some info on the Walbro site (who would have thought to check there??) My carb is a Walbro SDC 44 I think. Unless McCulloch has something different than what they have I might have all that is out there.



Just look at the carb and get the model number from it and then like you did match it up at the walbro site. Good for you.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 13, 2013)

McCulloch used about a dozen different model SDC carburetors but all were very similar. There were small differences in the idle adjust, length/style of the HL screws and a few with remote impulse vs. the integrated impulse on most like the 10 Series.

If you see how one goes together chances are you can service any of them.

Mark


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 13, 2013)

*Thanks for the manual hookups!*

Thanks to 3000 FPS for the manuals hookup. Sent both for the 10-10 and PM 605 and I only asked for the 10-10. 

You got Rep.


----------



## 3000 FPS (Feb 14, 2013)

BigDaddyR said:


> Thanks to 3000 FPS for the manuals hookup. Sent both for the 10-10 and PM 605 and I only asked for the 10-10.
> 
> You got Rep.



Hey thank you.


----------



## parkeypoolboy (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a Mcculloch Pro 61 chain saw and cannot get a repair manual, can you help?


----------



## 3000 FPS (Mar 3, 2013)

parkeypoolboy said:


> I have a Mcculloch Pro 61 chain saw and cannot get a repair manual, can you help?



Sorry I do not have this one. Maybe someone else will.


----------



## parkeypoolboy (Mar 3, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Sorry I do not have this one. Maybe someone else will.



Thanks for replying, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 5, 2013)

Any chance one of you fine gents could pm me a link to a 63084 service manual (10 series)? I need torque specs for rod cap screws.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 5, 2013)

File is too large to include the whole manual, here is the page with torque spec's.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 5, 2013)

Many thanks! The PM700 is coming right along thanks to you and others on this site


----------



## @Mario (Apr 5, 2013)

*McCulloch power mac 6 automatic*

Hi,

I own a McCulloch power Mac 6 Automatic. Can anyone provide the manual in electronic format to download?

Thanks
Mario


----------



## Deprime (Apr 5, 2013)

Joseph C said:


> I just got a (hand-me-down) McCulloch "Super 10-10" from my Dad and it needs some maintenance. I'm hoping to find a manual and parts list for this device. Can you help me? I can be reached at [email protected]





parkeypoolboy said:


> I have a Mcculloch Pro 61 chain saw and cannot get a repair manual, can you help?



Sorry I don't have one for that saw. Have you tried The Beg For Manuals Thread?



@Mario said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a McCulloch power Mac 6 Automatic. Can anyone provide the manual in electronic format to download?
> 
> ...



PM sent.


Also, want to say thanks to 3000 FPS and heimannm for helping these guys out in my absence. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawman024 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Heimannm-Mac shop Manuals*

Hello,would it be possible to get a copy of the MAc shop Manuals.



heimannm said:


> I have the 1-40/50/60 Work Shop Manuals (60270) in electronic format. Together with the 200/300/400/640 supplemental it make a pretty good basis for the older 80 and 87cc McCulloch saws.
> 
> If anyone needs a copy lf 60270 just let me know. I will need your e-mail address as the files are pretty big. Just to confirm, I have scanned these from a hard copy as well so no one else's work is being compromised.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deprime (Apr 8, 2013)

sawman024 said:


> Hello,would it be possible to get a copy of the MAc shop Manuals.



Sure thing, PM sent.


----------



## smith92 (Apr 8, 2013)

Any manuals for a mcculloch 1-53... Thanks


----------



## Deprime (Apr 8, 2013)

smith92 said:


> Any manuals for a mcculloch 1-53... Thanks



Sure! Pm inbound.


----------



## smith92 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks so much......


----------



## bluesman (Apr 18, 2013)

*McCulloch Mini Mac 35 600091U*

Hello,would it be possible to get any Mini Mac 35 Manuals? All I have is the parts manual...Thanks


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 18, 2013)

*McCulloch 1-60*

I am looking for a service manual and a parts manual for a 1-60. 
Thanks Roger.


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2013)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> I have to put this on hold cause i have to figure out how to make the funds i need to pay a light bill and to get my heart meds which control my heart rythum and make sure it does not go into atrial fib which causes my heart to beat over 200 beats a minute if i go without this medicine i run out tommorrow morning i may be winding up in the hospital tommorrow night cause of no medicine in my system to control this if it causes a heart attack i dont care anymore maybe if i were to die i be better off would not have to worry about bill collectors etc. anymore



Well maybe those needing what you have got to offer might just offer you a little money in return for your work then you could have better health sounds like a good cause if you ask me 

Maybe the others offering free manuals could help a fellow Abortist and donate to your cause 

Then you could see if the person asking was just a tight wad or not ................ man i wish you good health and happiness 

McBob.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2013)

ozflea said:


> Well maybe those needing what you have got to offer might just offer you a little money in return for your work then you could have better health sounds like a good cause if you ask me
> 
> Maybe the others offering free manuals could help a fellow Abortist and donate to your cause
> 
> ...



Lawnmowertech37's last post was in February of 2012. Are you quoting him in hopes that he's still reading here or are you just using his post to complain about things?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Lawnmowertech37's last post was in February of 2012. Are you quoting him in hopes that he's still reading here or are you just using his post to complain about things?



No it sounds like a really good cause just though for a change it would be great to see a fellow Abortist member get the help he needs can you assist in organising a fund for him ?

McBob.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2013)

ozflea said:


> No it sounds like a really good cause just though for a change it would be great to see a fellow Abortist member get the help he needs can you assist in organising a fund for him ?
> 
> McBob.



No. You can though. With your kind and generous nature I'm sure you'd be the man for the job.

He might be hard to find though. He's banned. One of the reasons he's banned is that he kept trying to get money out of the membership that he wasn't entitled to .

He complained a lot about how he was treated and generally made an unwanted pest of himself. He added nothing to the forum except aggravation and whining. Sound familiar?


----------



## ozflea (Apr 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No. You can though. With your kind and generous nature I'm sure you'd be the man for the job.
> 
> He might be hard to find though. He's banned. One of the reasons he's banned is that he kept trying to get money out of the membership that he wasn't entitled to .
> 
> He complained a lot about how he was treated and generally made an unwanted pest of himself. He added nothing to the forum except aggravation and whining. Sound familiar?



Well if thats the case then didn't know that about his background ... sorry but was geniune in trying to see a fella helped out thats all 

McBob.


----------



## Deprime (Apr 19, 2013)

bluesman said:


> Hello,would it be possible to get any Mini Mac 35 Manuals? All I have is the parts manual...Thanks



No problem. PM sent.



3000 FPS said:


> I am looking for a service manual and a parts manual for a 1-60.
> Thanks Roger.



Sure thing. PM sent.


----------



## igboo (Apr 19, 2013)

*Mac 120*

Hi, I just inherited a Mac 120 from the deep dark corners of my wife's uncle's garage. It really needs a tear down and rebuild. Anyone have the shop manual for the 120?

Thanks,
Fred

edit: Operators manual would be cool too, but not necessary.

Cheers


----------



## Deprime (Apr 19, 2013)

igboo said:


> Hi, I just inherited a Mac 120 from the deep dark corners of my wife's uncle's garage. It really needs a tear down and rebuild. Anyone have the shop manual for the 120?
> 
> Thanks,
> Fred
> ...



PM Sent


----------



## machinisttx (Apr 23, 2013)

Anything you have for the Powermac 6, 10-10a, 610, and Super Pro 60 would be appreciated. :smile2:


----------



## mafoelffen (May 12, 2013)

*McCulloch Mac Pro 610*

I need a service manual and IPL for a McCulloch Mac Pro 610. (Hoping) Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 13, 2013)

mafoelffen said:


> I need a service manual and IPL for a McCulloch Mac Pro 610. (Hoping) Thanks in advance.



Send me a PM with your email address. I have 3 manuals to send to you.


----------



## mafoelffen (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the IPL... 

You said 3??? I must be too soon for the other 2? Waiting patiently... Like a kid on Christmas Eve.



3000 FPS said:


> Send me a PM with your email address. I have 3 manuals to send to you.


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 14, 2013)

mafoelffen said:


> Thank you for the IPL...
> 
> You said 3??? I must be too soon for the other 2? Waiting patiently... Like a kid on Christmas Eve.



Ok sent. Hope it helps you out.


----------



## mafoelffen (May 15, 2013)

*Mac Pro 610*



3000 FPS said:


> Ok sent. Hope it helps you out.



Thanks for all. Received.


----------



## jwhurm (May 23, 2013)

*replacing fuel filter in mini mac 1 chainsaw 12"*

Hello, I am the new owner of an old mini mac 1 chainsaw and am in need of the owners manual or does anyone have the instructions for replacing the fuel filter that goes in the tank?


----------



## tomscott (Jun 3, 2013)

*Need a few manuals...*

Most importantly, a shop manual that covers a 10-10A. A owner's manual would be interesting to have as well. (I already have an IPL.)

If not too much bother, a shop manual and IPL for a PM610 would be helpful as well (already have owners manual for this one).

Thanks in advance, Tom


----------



## 3000 FPS (Jun 3, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Most importantly, a shop manual that covers a 10-10A. A owner's manual would be interesting to have as well. (I already have an IPL.)
> 
> If not too much bother, a shop manual and IPL for a PM610 would be helpful as well (already have owners manual for this one).
> 
> Thanks in advance, Tom



I would help you out but my computer with all my info is packed away for a move. Someone else should come along.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 3, 2013)

Tom - send me a PM with your e-mail address and I can forward copies of the workshop manual for the 10 Series, the General Service Information for the 600 Series, and a 610 IPL.

jwhurm - the General Service Instructions for the MM6 does not cover replacing the fuel filter in the tank. I expect your best bet is to the cover off the front of the saw and remove the tank to gain access to the filter.

Mark


----------



## mva5142 (Jun 4, 2013)

*looking for info on a pro mac 610*

just bought a home and 18 acres and it came with a pro mac 610 in need of carb repair. I am having trouble locating info on it so any part manuals, shop manuals or even owners manuals would be a HUGE help and much appreciated.

Pretty awesome site and community you guys have here. Looking forward to being a part of it!

matt


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2013)

mva - Start by visiting the Walbro web site, the 610 has an HDA carburetor. 

Plastic Lawn Mower Fuel & Gas Tank Manufacturer | Lawn & Garden Ignition Systems, Carburetors, Fuel Pumps, Filters

I have a General Service Information packet for the 610, I have not seen any workshop manuals for the 600 Series saws. PM me with an e-mail address and I can forward what I have.

Mark


----------



## workshop (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone have a service manual for a 1-70? If so, Thanks in advance.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 4, 2013)

There is no shop manual for the 1-70 that I have ever seen.

The next best resources are the 1-40/50/60 Workshop Manual 60270, and the 200/250/300/380/440/450/640 Workshop Manual Supplement 63328.

If you can't find them elsewhere send me a PM with your e-mail address and I can forward copies.

Mark


----------



## ramzilla (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey guys I need a manual for a PM700 and the 10-10 manual please. Thanks in advance! [email protected]


----------



## smith92 (Jul 8, 2013)

Need ipl for pm610, please
Thanks


----------



## printmeister (Jul 21, 2013)

*Mac 33*

I'm looking for a manual for my new old Mac 33. 1952-53 Mine runs great just need some info on gear oil, high speed adjustment on handle.


----------



## jeff taswelder (Aug 7, 2013)

*manual*

Hi new be here I need a manual for a mcculloch 5-10 dsp
and 1 for mcculloch 125c as well as 1 for mcculloch pro mac 850.
hope it is not to much for you .
thanks in advance .


----------



## Deprime (Aug 31, 2013)

Catching up on getting manuals sent out. If I missed anyone just let me know.




printmeister said:


> I'm looking for a manual for my new old Mac 33. 1952-53 Mine runs great just need some info on gear oil, high speed adjustment on handle.


I don't have anything for the Mac 33. Maybe someone else will be along who can help you out. Might try posting in the manuals wanted stick or the McCulloch chainsaw sticky. They get more traffic than this thread.


----------



## turtle561 (Sep 1, 2013)

hi deprime- i need the service manual & or ipl for the PM700. [email protected] thanks


----------



## dorja (Sep 12, 2013)

HI I have just got myself a Mac Cat 330, unfortunately it didn't come with a manual or anything else, so if anyone has access to a manual I would be extremely grateful.

best wishes
David


----------



## Muganic (Sep 12, 2013)

*PM850 manual*

Hi Bryon,
Can you help with a manual for a PM850 or similar model?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## IROCZ28l9841u (Sep 14, 2013)

I am looking for a manual for a super 55 please


----------



## sawinfo123 (Nov 18, 2013)

sawman024 said:


> *Heimannm-Mac shop Manuals*
> 
> Hello,would it be possible to get a copy of the MAc shop Manuals.


I have a McCulloch 250, and I'm trying to get manuals for it. Shop manual 60270 (and a user manual, if possible) would be wonderful, if anyone could send me this. Thanks much.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 29, 2013)

heimannm said:


> I have the 1-40/50/60 Work Shop Manuals (60270) in electronic format. Together with the 200/300/400/640 supplemental it make a pretty good basis for the older 80 and 87cc McCulloch saws.
> 
> If anyone needs a copy lf 60270 just let me know. I will need your e-mail address as the files are pretty big. Just to confirm, I have scanned these from a hard copy as well so no one else's work is being compromised.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

A copy of the 60270 would very useful thanks. [email protected]

Lee


----------



## leecopland (Nov 29, 2013)

Deprime said:


> Got another one scanned.
> 
> *McCulloch Shop Manual - P/N 63328
> 1965 Supplement to Shop Manual 60270*
> ...


Thanks Deprime, A copy of the supplement would be very useful. Happy Thanksgiving!

Lee


----------



## Deprime (Nov 29, 2013)

I created another thread with links to download the PDFs that I have available.

McCulloch Manuals (New and Improved!)

If any mods want to combine these threads with the 1st post from the new thread at the top that would be great.


----------



## Frank33 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and just bought a mac 610 in good condition, however I don't have a manual and cant find one anywhere, anyone able to help?

Thanks


----------



## kxbuckshot (Jul 2, 2015)

niel said:


> *Hello*
> 
> 
> 
> Is the manual still availible


Been searching haven't founda link for this one, still available?


----------



## Chris Hundley (Dec 21, 2015)

heimannm said:


> I have the 1-40/50/60 Work Shop Manuals (60270) in electronic format. Together with the 200/300/400/640 supplemental it make a pretty good basis for the older 80 and 87cc McCulloch saws.
> 
> If anyone needs a copy lf 60270 just let me know. I will need your e-mail address as the files are pretty big. Just to confirm, I have scanned these from a hard copy as well so no one else's work is being compromised.
> 
> ...


Do have or know where to get an Owner's manual for a McCulloch Pro Mac 610 saw? Thanks


----------



## Chris Hundley (Dec 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> *Need a few manuals...*
> 
> Most importantly, a shop manual that covers a 10-10A. A owner's manual would be interesting to have as well. (I already have an IPL.)
> 
> ...


Tom
I'm looking for the owner's manual for the Pro Mac 610. Do you still have that and if so, could you send it to me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Shifter57 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,I need a repair / manual for my mini mac 25 .I'm attempting to replace the coil and points,thanks Tom


----------



## ray benson (Apr 14, 2016)

Shifter57 said:


> Hi,I need a repair / manual for my mini mac 25 .I'm attempting to replace the coil and points,thanks Tom


Check your inbox


----------



## heimannm (Apr 14, 2016)

Your are a good man Ray, but enabling someone to work on a Mini Mac might not be considered a favor by some.

Mark


----------



## ray benson (Apr 14, 2016)

heimannm said:


> Your are a good man Ray, but enabling someone to work on a Mini Mac might not be considered a favor by some.
> 
> Mark


Maybe, but if there was a way to cut the back end of the saw case off for easy access and securing with screws, they might not be so bad. The 605 610 owners manual searches come up dry.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 14, 2016)

Except for the early models with the starter fixed to the housing, pulling the engine out of the case for service is not really that much of a task. Even on the early ones, if you remember to pull the starter rope out a foot or so before working the engine of the housing you can manipulate the starter clutch to allow the fins on the flywheel to slip by.

I don't think they are any more difficult to work on than any other top handle saw but my experience is limited.

Mark


----------



## peter92 (Oct 12, 2016)

Could I have Service manual and IPL for McCulloch 5-10 please
Peter


----------



## heimannm (Oct 12, 2016)

5-10 IPL is attached.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 12, 2016)

10 Series shop manual part 1

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 12, 2016)

10 Series shop manual part 2

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a much better electronic copy but the file is too large (44 MB) to post here.

Mark


----------



## peter92 (Oct 12, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I have a much better electronic copy but the file is too large (44 MB) to post here.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark and thank you
Can you send the 44mb copy to my email please
[email protected]


----------



## heimannm (Oct 13, 2016)

Our server will only accept attachments up to 10 MB, sorry.

Mark


----------



## ray benson (Oct 13, 2016)

Most email attachments are limited to 20 or 25 meg. Arboristsite attachments are limited to just under 9 meg.


----------



## peter92 (Oct 13, 2016)

heimannm said:


> Our server will only accept attachments up to 10 MB, sorry.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark what a bummer


----------



## ray benson (Oct 13, 2016)

This is the Deprime link - it is a 44 meg manual
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bsyua6g5zvuidoi/Mac_ShopManual_10_Series_63084.pdf


----------



## heimannm (Oct 13, 2016)

That's it Ray, good job!

Mark


----------



## peter92 (Oct 13, 2016)

ray benson said:


> This is the Deprime link - it is a 44 meg manual
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/bsyua6g5zvuidoi/Mac_ShopManual_10_Series_63084.pdf


Thanks very much Ray


----------



## swertz (Nov 6, 2016)

s sidwell said:


> No, I'm still needing one for a McCulloch PM605 and I'm still looking, Have a part of one someone pm me but wasn't a complete one, wasn't much on the whole saw, just basic for all 600 series saws. If you want, I can send you what I got.


----------



## swertz (Nov 6, 2016)

HI,

I am new to this site and it appears to be quite a cool site of nice people. I just bought a McCulloch PM 605 and it does not have an owners manual and I really don't want to screw it up.

If anyone could email me one or direct me to where I can get one for free, that would be the best. I have looked on all these postings but it seems these manuals are larger in attachment size than can be put up here on the site.

Thanks in advance everyone.

Scott


----------



## PerkAdan (Nov 11, 2018)

Deprime said:


> I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.
> 
> If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.
> 
> ...





Deprime said:


> I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.
> 
> If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.
> 
> ...





Deprime said:


> I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.
> 
> If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.
> 
> ...



DePrime,

Do you still have these manuals?
If so I am in need of one for a Super Pro 80.
Would you be so kind as to send me a copy?


----------



## ray benson (Nov 12, 2018)

PerkAdan said:


> DePrime,
> 
> Do you still have these manuals?
> If so I am in need of one for a Super Pro 80.
> Would you be so kind as to send me a copy?


This is the Deprime link - it is a 44 meg manual
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bsyua6g5zvuidoi/Mac_ShopManual_10_Series_63084.pdf


----------



## autotech0908 (Sep 14, 2019)

can anyone help me out with a couple manuals? mcculloch powermac 6 repair manual & jonsered pro 35 repair manual. thank you
[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 14, 2019)

autotech0908 said:


> can anyone help me out with a couple manuals? mcculloch powermac 6 repair manual & jonsered pro 35 repair manual. thank you


Check your inbox


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 14, 2019)

Looking for help setting up the points on a McCulloch Super 44a. 
I'm not sure what it means 
"Just breaks with timing oin in the hole"
Just starting to work on McCullochs so any help would be appreciated. 

Al D.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 14, 2019)

If someone has the manual for a McCulloch Super 44a I'd appreciate that too.

Al D.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## heimannm (Sep 14, 2019)

Al - there is a hole in the crankcase cover and a notch in the flywheel, the idea is to put a pin through the hole and into the notch. 

I find it easier to just set the gap around 0.018-0.020"

Mark


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you sir for the information, I tried setting it from tdc and doing .010" so I'll go back and readjust. I'm getting zapped when I touch the exposed spring but doesn't appear to get to the spark plug. I replaced the wire as already. 

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 14, 2019)

McCulloch publications guide says no service manual for the Super 44a. Check your inbox for the ipl and a D-44 owners manual that explains the setting of the points with a 1/4" rod.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 14, 2019)

Ignition timing for almost all of the McCulloch saws should be 26 degrees BTDC, that should correspond with the position of the flywheel where the pin lines up with the hole/notch and the points just begin to break.

Mark


----------



## ray benson (Sep 14, 2019)

This was out of a 4-30 owners manual.


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 14, 2019)

Mark and Ray thank you for all you assistance with the McCulloch. 

Al D.

Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## DavidV (Jul 29, 2020)

Looking for any pro mac 700 manuals and any g70 manuals. Any help is app


----------



## ray benson (Jul 29, 2020)

DavidV said:


> Looking for any pro mac 700 manuals and any g70 manuals. Any help is app


Check your inbox. Need PM700 model number.


----------



## DavidV (Jul 30, 2020)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox. Need PM700 model number.


60011602


----------



## ray benson (Jul 30, 2020)

DavidV said:


> 60011602


Check your inbox


----------



## job.ggy (May 22, 2021)

Deprime said:


> *McCulloch - Service Guide - 10 Series, PM Series, & SP Series*
> 
> Here is a scan of a service guide for the 10 Series, PM, & SP Macs. I also have an official service guide covering most of these models. (See earlier in the thread for details.)
> 
> ...


can you send me a copy of this? I need one to fix my Super LG-2. Thanks very much.


----------



## ray benson (May 23, 2021)

job.ggy said:


> can you send me a copy of this? I need one to fix my Super LG-2. Thanks very much.


Check your inbox for an ipl, service guide and service manual.


----------



## Dave from Aussieland (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello all, originally an older thread but might still be in luck, I've picked up a Mcculloch 380A that was apparently running before being shed candy. Its a but dirty and a bit beaten but as I was recently self-diagnosed with VCAD I'll endeavour to get her up n running again. Does anyone have a copy of a service manual or parts list for one of these, basically any info would be great!


----------



## ray benson (Aug 19, 2021)

Dave from Aussieland said:


> Hello all, originally an older thread but might still be in luck, I've picked up a Mcculloch 380A that was apparently running before being shed candy. Its a but dirty and a bit beaten but as I was recently self-diagnosed with VCAD I'll endeavour to get her up n running again. Does anyone have a copy of a service manual or parts list for one of these, basically any info would be great!


Check your inbox


----------



## AndyL9 (Oct 23, 2021)

PerkAdan said:


> DePrime,
> 
> Do you still have these manuals?
> If so I am in need of one for a Super Pro 80.
> Would you be so kind as to send me a copy?


Hello I am hoping to find a service manual for McCulloch SP125C saw. Wondered if you could assist.? Thank you.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 24, 2021)

AndyL9 said:


> Hello I am hoping to find a service manual for McCulloch SP125C saw. Wondered if you could assist.? Thank you.


Deprime was last seen here about 7 years ago. Check your inbox for the SP125c manuals.


----------



## lostarnes (Nov 3, 2021)

Can I get a manual for a Super 2-10 Automatic? It was my dad's and I would like to see if I can get it running. Model 600025, S/N 612602

Thanks in advance!

Lee


----------



## ray benson (Nov 3, 2021)

lostarnes said:


> Can I get a manual for a Super 2-10 Automatic? It was my dad's and I would like to see if I can get it running. Model 600025, S/N 612602
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lee


Check your inbox


----------



## job.ggy (Nov 18, 2021)

Deprime said:


> I have acquired a few Mac shop/service manuals that I will be trying to get scanned in the next few weeks. I've going to be doing them as I have the time.
> 
> If you PM me with your e-mail address I will gladly forward you a PDF copy of the manual that you need. I own the originals and have scanned them myself. (I'm not ripping off someone else's work, just want to be clear on that.) I know how hard it is to find service information on some of these old saws.
> 
> ...


[email protected]

I would like to have a copy buddy.

Thanks very much.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 18, 2021)

job.ggy said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I would like to have a copy buddy.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Deprime hasn't been on Arboristsite in over 7 years. Check your inbox for a link to the service manual.


----------



## Jeffrey F. (Dec 28, 2021)

Requesting Pro Mac 10-10s service manual thought I had it but cant find it thanks in advance


----------



## ray benson (Dec 28, 2021)

Jeffrey F. said:


> Requesting Pro Mac 10-10s service manual thought I had it but cant find it thanks in advance


Check your inbox.


----------



## DarkOverCast (Dec 29, 2021)

Looking for manuals for Power Mac 6, all variants as I ended up with several, and Mac 110.

It would be much appreciated!


----------



## ray benson (Dec 29, 2021)

DarkOverCast said:


> Looking for manuals for Power Mac 6, all variants as I ended up with several, and Mac 110.
> 
> It would be much appreciated!


Check your inbox


----------



## Reloadthis (Jan 5, 2022)

Looking for manuals for Mac 110, ipl and workshop service manual if available, thanks.


----------



## Harleyarmin (Nov 28, 2022)

Hallo Da ich von meinem verstorbenen Vater eine Mcculloch PM610 Kettensäge bekommen habe möchte ich diese Kettensäge überholen ich brauche das Reparaturhandbuch danke für die Hilfe


----------



## heimannm (Nov 28, 2022)

Google says

"Hello As I received a Mcculloch PM610 chainsaw from my late father I would like to overhaul this chainsaw I need the repair manual thanks for the help"

I am attaching the McCulloch 10 Series workshop manual in two section due to the file size. Sorry for the poor condition of the copy, but the only other one I have is 45 MB and cannot be transmitted through this site. Ray Benson may be along and be able to send you a better copy.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Nov 28, 2022)

The first attachment is the "Clymer" manual for MM, SP40, PM6, not all that helpful but better than nothing.

Second attachment is the 110 owners manual, again not all that helpful but what I have.

Third attachment is the Mini Mac 6 & 6A General Service Information, the closest thing I have readily available to a workshop manual for the Mini Mac saws.

Mark


----------



## Harleyarmin (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello Heimann, thank you for your help. Now I can start repairing the saw


----------

